
Ask HN: I am building Lazylog (logging for lazy devs) in public right now - gduverger
Yesterday, I started to build a simple web service where I can POST any type of log (code exceptions, user visits, notes) in the most straightforward way possible. I am continuing to work on it today and documenting the process here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;gduverger&#x2F;status&#x2F;1071477233678721025. What do you think?
======
lfx
Props for shipping!

Also initially read - lazydog as name, it would be cool name as well :)

I see it being useful for doing quick testing or hackathons, when setting up
some infrastructure is not worth it the hassle or time.

Would suggest adding PayPal donate button for free tear users.

As an additional feature would suggest adding export of logs as archive or
export/import to some other log aggregators.

------
jackfraser
If I am POSTing logs to a thing, why would that thing be your program and not,
say, Logstash's HTTP input or even direct to an Elasticsearch cluster?

Do I really want to POST logs? What if the logging endpoint is not available?
Don't I want log delivery uncoupled from the application, so logging failures
don't become application failures?

~~~
gduverger
Yes, you would, if that's the level of sophistication you need. If, on the
other hand, you are looking for a simple way to log anything without having to
set up, deploy, and maintain a plugin or library, Lazylog might be a better
choice. It's particularly true when you think of logs as more universal
messages, e.g., user visits (like an analytics tool) or email addresses (for a
sign-up flow). Very good feedback, Jack. Thank you for taking the time.

~~~
FBISurveillance
> or email addresses (for a sign-up flow)

How does this comply with privacy laws/requirements (e.g. GDPR)? Storing PII
is a liability and you expose yourself to legal risks.

Edit: Just to clarify: it's not an aggressive question, I'm mostly curious
what is your strategy about this.

~~~
gduverger
You're right. Email addresses aren't the best example of “universal messages”
for the reason you mentioned. Thanks for bringing it up.

